# New John Boat Club Championship for 2011



## M. Smith

HVBA, SJA, and Coldwater have decided to pull out of the J-Bait and format a new club championship for 2011. We are awaiting a decision from SWAT and BANG. All John Boat clubs are invited to participate. Just be able to provide a representative from you club. The format is wide open at this time, details will follow after all participating club reps have had a chance to meet at least once. Just give me a P.M. with any questions.


----------



## iTJLee

Sounds like Lil' Water has another championship to dominate.


----------



## Jason Taylor

Sounds good,I'll bring it to vote at our tx sat.


----------



## Jim Lee

I did not know that SJA was not fishing the JBAIT! If Ted and I are invited, we will fish with Terry at Juliette in October.


----------



## Muddywater

Finally! I can't speak for swat but I knew this would eventually happen.


----------



## Reminex

Wow!    I'm up to fish whatever, but I know a few SJA teams who aint backed out of the JBAIT.
It would have been nice if this was discussed with the club before apparently one person made the call for the whole club.
Terry If I get an invite I'll represent SJA again, no club president will keep me from that.  SJA 4 out of 5 years!
Course last year shouldn't count, the format was messed up!

As for a new championship....good luck
Hopefully I can get an invite to both.


----------



## DOBCAngler

From what I understand there is nothing stopping anyone from fishing either Championship.  I am hoping the new format is a Club vs Club format.  I don't have any details I have just heard rumors this past week.  As long as the tourney's are not on the same day I am down to fish both.  I am here to fish not play politics.  It's starting to turn into a little FLW vs B.A.S.S. rivalry here.  The same anglers can fish both tourney's.  I am sure both will have their pros and cons, they always do.  I see this as just another way to put the best anglers in the state in a tournament together.  

The one thing I would hate is a bunch of name calling a bad feelings.  I think there are definitely some personal issues between people but that can spill over into the club membership and create problems.  I will continue to support J-Bait as well as the new Championship.


----------



## Steve78

DOBCAngler said:


> From what I understand there is nothing stopping anyone from fishing either Championship.  I am hoping the new format is a Club vs Club format.  I don't have any details I have just heard rumors this past week.  As long as the tourney's are not on the same day I am down to fish both.  I am here to fish not play politics.  It's starting to turn into a little FLW vs B.A.S.S. rivalry here.  The same anglers can fish both tourney's.  I am sure both will have their pros and cons, they always do.  I see this as just another way to put the best anglers in the state in a tournament together.
> 
> The one thing I would hate is a bunch of name calling a bad feelings.  I think there are definitely some personal issues between people but that can spill over into the club membership and create problems.  I will continue to support J-Bait as well as the new Championship.



That is exactly right Matt, there is nobody saying that you have to fish one tournament or the other. Anyone can fish either the JBAIT or the new championship that is yet to be named that they qualify for, or both. I'm sure the dates will not roll over on each other so that everyone can have the opportunity to fish both if they wish. The best thing about this, is people have the opportunity to choose the format they like best or fish both tournaments. THIS IS OPEN TO ANY JONBOAT CLUB IN GEORGIA. Pm either M.Smith or myself for questions and let us know who ur chosen rep or reps will be and we will hammer out a format and get this set in stone. Let's stop the negativity already and just fish!!


----------



## meeks88

steve you gonna video the weigh in with your iphone?


----------



## T LEE

Jim Lee said:


> I did not know that SJA was not fishing the JBAIT! If Ted and I are invited, we will fish with Terry at Juliette in October.



I'm with you brother!!!!!
I had heared some rumors but figured it was bologna
I consider Terry Lee a very good friend.
I didn't like the format last year and neither did Terry but it was voted on and FAIR.
Again thank you for all you do Terry


----------



## Reminex

M. Smith said:


> HVBA, SJA, and Coldwater have decided to pull out of the J-Bait



A lot of negative feelings would be gone if this one line was removed from original post.

No matter what else is said, this will put an unfortunate devide between some of Ga's jonboaters.  It might be a long time before the best of the best compete again, outside of a regular scheduled SJA tourney that is
A state champion cannot be crowned without Lil water particapation.  If this is just another format of a championship as I've been told, it would make no sense to get all clubs involved except lil water.  To leave out the person with the most experience in handling this type of event doesnt look good

I hope there will be some kind of guide lines as to letting any club in.  If not, I am starting a new middle ga club today, I am president and the only member, but I would like to be rep for my club and I demand my invitation!  Oh yeah, we only fish LUCAS!


----------



## ROCKANATER

Wow..... I dont know  what to say. Wow.. I am disapointed that the great fishermen of ga would act like this wow..


----------



## LIPS

M. Smith said:


> HVBA, SJA, and Coldwater have decided to pull out of the J-Bait and format a new club championship for 2011. We are awaiting a decision from SWAT and BANG. All John Boat clubs are invited to participate. Just be able to provide a representative from you club. The format is wide open at this time, details will follow after all participating club reps have had a chance to meet at least once. Just give me a P.M. with any questions.



Just curious why the time was taken to call a few clubs but not all?  

I am still a JBAIT fan.   Hopefully this turns into two tournaments that each club can fish and do not fall on the same dates.


----------



## Bugpac

Exactly what sux about tourney fishing, all the darn drama, then you always have a bunch of sore losers as well. I wouldn't imagine they would call lwb, seems he is the one putting on the jbait. Maybe all this non sense can be resolved easily. I see the solution. its a club championship, not a per boat championship. The winning club gets the green, pretty simple. Seems to me that's what this new club is all about. And for curiosity sake, why doesn't the jbait draw a lake from a hat, instead of announcing it 12 months prior?


----------



## Chris S.

LIPS said:


> Just curious why the time was taken to call a few clubs but not all?
> 
> I am still a JBAIT fan.   Hopefully this turns into two tournaments that each club can fish and do not fall on the same dates.





LIPS said:


> Just curious why the time was taken to call a few clubs but not all?
> 
> Are you serious??????????.....We all know how dedicated you are about informing ALL members of your intentions....... not to mention  making changes to a club without the courtesy of a traditional member VOTE.....what a joke.....Sit down man!


----------



## Reminex

HAWGHUNNA said:


> Why would the 4 time State Championship Club jump track?


Trust me, they didn't... I missed last year but hopefully i'll be back to represent them again.

I am very interested to hear about the new championship format, any idea on when the reps will get together?
If its top ten instead of top six maybe we will qualify


----------



## Reminex

Bugpac said:


> And for curiosity sake, why doesn't the jbait draw a lake from a hat, instead of announcing it 12 months prior?



At one time there were only four clubs in the jbait, the only 2 lakes that were fished by most everyone and could hold 24-36 boats was high falls and horton.  So it was going to alternate, which was fair.  So there was no doubt which lake was coming next. Then Terry agreed to add Varner which his guys rarely fished, to even up the field b/c they had a big advantage @ high falls.  Still alternating these lakes was the fairest way.  SJA sure didnt want to draw High Falls three years in a row!  Then came last year when Terry is trying to make 6 clubs and 100 fisherman happy, He tried to draw from a hat, but b/c of so many threats to back out if it wasnt done a certain way he had to make a few changes to try to keep it going.  So three formats were given, it was voted on.   with the club champions deciding which option to take for the next year, lil water won it and they chose to have everyone fish 1 day at 1 lake, I didnt see much opposition to this format until lil water won. the only lake that was big enough for 40 boats, and was fished by multiple clubs is juilette.  No need to draw from a hat when only one lake will be in that hat. 

I hope this answers that question, if there is anyone else who hasnt kept up the last 2 years.


----------



## Jason Taylor

I cant speak for anyone else here nor anyone else in our club...
The only reason why our club has not or more than likely will not
seek to get involved with the JBAIT or SERG is simply for the fact
that every time I or anyone else for that matter has a earnest comment that doesnt line up with that of H.H it is always met with sarcasm and bickering.Bottom line nobodys knocking you mr.lee for all you've done for the sport or back stabbing you as it was called
just looking to go in a different direction


----------



## Bugpac

Well i see two solutions. Terry Lee can keep pouting and talking smack about everyone else. And let his Bulldog Shane Keep naughing at it. And the 2 championships will be split forever with bad feelings each way. Or, quit insulting Mike and the other teams and get together and get LWB involved and have both tourneys and keep everyone happy. And it sure seems that this wouldn't even be a problem if some guys weren't trying to work some angle in there club. Not saying no one is doing wrong, Just saying, It costs every guy gas money and membership dues to fish. And if everyone sticks to the rules, Not making them up or changing them as they go, or location ramps etc.


----------



## Muddywater

op2:


----------



## Steve78

To clear up any confusion after talking with several members,  the last 2 days,  *Coldwater Bass Club is still in for the 2011 JBAIT and all future JBAITS*. But we also have the option to fish another championship, or both. And talking with those few members, a couple of them like the idea of fishing 2 different formats. They will not be scheduled on the same date... This can turn into a good thing for everyone.


----------



## iTJLee

I think the drama king that originated this joke of a thread should get on here and clear some things up. Let's hear about this new championship everyone is so excited about. Everyone on here needs some clarity, all replies are contradicting what Mr. Smith has said.
@Steve78-But Mike said Coldwater "pulled out", is it going to be against his rules for one club to fish more than one championship?


----------



## LIPS

Chris S. said:


> LIPS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious why the time was taken to call a few clubs but not all?
> 
> Are you serious??????????.....We all know how dedicated you are about informing ALL members of your intentions....... not to mention  making changes to a club without the courtesy of a traditional member VOTE.....what a joke.....Sit down man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big mouth for somebody that can't come up with 30 more bucks.  I am thrilled you decided to stay at home and not participate.  From what I hear a few people are.
Click to expand...


----------



## Shane B.

If this whole thing wasn't meant to be sneaky and underhanded then why all the hush hush? I know some key guys in a couple of these clubs that didn't have any Idea that this was going on!


----------



## Chris S.

LIPS said:


> Chris S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big mouth for somebody that can't come up with 30 more bucks.  I am thrilled you decided to stay at home and not participate.  From what I hear a few people are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant handle the truth,huh? Nice try..I spend my dough where it is worth it jr......your knock off "new club" attempt isn't worth an additional .25 cent investment much less thirty bucks..and..I can readily back up anything and everything I say if I need to.Enjoy your little endeavor......
Click to expand...


----------



## Bugpac

Shane B. said:


> It doesnt matter who it was done to, wrong is wrong! If it was you bugpac that had been shanked,  I would express my views the same!



  I expressed mine a yr and a half ago about a certain bait undermining, only had one other guy who would speak his peace with me. Now its the best thing in the world, "to select few"  Maybe this new championship will be the same. Maybe not. It's not like Mike HVBA hasn't devoted his yrs to the fishing community either. It just seems Terry Lee needs to talk with them and Iron out the feelings before it splits the entire state of jon boat tourney guys into sides. I am done, Hope all works out for both sides of the fence.


----------



## Shane B.

What up RAH?


----------



## Shane B.

*Taking over!*

Im HIJACKING this thread.......... So how bout them  uh uh uh CANUCKS !!!!!!!


----------



## brandon hightower

im just curious, what was so wrong with what has been planned that causes other clubs to pull out of the j-bait??      
to my knowledge nothing i have seen or heard has been a mistake.   what ever happened to a group of guys throwin some money at a sport just for fun?   everyone is acting like this is a group of clubs thats out to get one another.   in my opinion bein out on the water is where i can leave all my problems at home and have fun win or lose. but instead everyone creates more drama    as for myself im all for the jbait and would like to thank terry lee for makin things interesting and for all his hard work.   and i will continue to support lil water bassin as long as i am able to. hats off to you guys and your new championship. if its what makes everyone happy go for it. maybe you guys can complain enough to get it all worked out since one big championship "jbait"  isnt good enough


----------



## brandon hightower

i personally see teryy lee as good friend that has put alot of time in this club. and juliette is really the only place with enough water and a healthy supply of toads to support such an event. after all a tournament this big couldnt be put together on a farm pond. obviously there is such thing as to much competition for some people, but not for me. i believe it only improves an anglers skills.


----------



## Steve78

I am actually looking forward to fishing Juliette, and whichever lake the new championship is held on. That is if I get in somehow, right now I am an alternate qualifier through coldwater with the JBAIT.


----------



## brandon hightower

hasnt coldwater decided to pull out of the jbait?


----------



## Steve78

See post #21


----------



## brandon hightower

Steve78 said:


> I am actually looking forward to fishing Juliette, and whichever lake the new championship is held on. That is if I get in somehow, right now I am an alternate qualifier through coldwater with the JBAIT.



gotcha


----------



## brandon hightower

HAWGHUNNA said:


> I got a feeling it will be held on several lakes, where nobody gets to meet and greet each other



maybe that wont be the case but atleast we are still fishin.


----------



## slingshot86

*hijacking*



Shane B. said:


> Im HIJACKING this thread.......... So how bout them  uh uh uh CANUCKS !!!!!!!


 shane, i didnt know you were such a big hockey fan.  GO RED WINGS !!!


----------



## DAWG1419

brandon hightower said:


> im just curious, what was so wrong with what has been planned that causes other clubs to pull out of the j-bait??:



For me it was when Terry ADVISED us with electric motors not to show up to Juliette.


----------



## Jerk

I was trying to remember why I quit jon boat club fishing...........

.........and then I read this thread!

Thanks for the refresher!  Hehe


----------



## Shane B.

slingshot86 said:


> shane, i didnt know you were such a big hockey fan.  GO RED WINGS !!!


Is that what the CANUCKS are, I thought it was like water polo or something!


----------



## Jerk

Shane B. said:


> The reason is , you worried bout lilwater kickin off in that rear end!



Hey if that's what you guys are into, more power to you.

I don't swing that way.


----------



## biker13

So glad I fish for fun.


----------



## duster1on1

lets just put gloves on and sell tickets , this isnt another joke bait starting up is it?


----------



## Muddywater

Ok...it's official, swat has pulled out of j bait....way too much drama, and too much rule changing at any given moment. we will be doing a north ga championship. Good luck to all thats left in j-bait.


----------



## RAH

DAWG1419 said:


> For me it was when Terry ADVISED us with electric motors not to show up to Juliette.



juliette is a large lake that can see some nasty weather. i personally wouldnt go at it with a trollin motor on all that water. surely he ment that in a way to save the guys with only electric from being stranded a mile away from the ramp.


----------



## Muddywater

HAWGHUNNA said:


> Thanks for the support that was given by true friends!!!!
> 
> I'm through with this thread.
> 
> Now you can speak without me sticking my nose into it.



?????? thought you were through???? And SWAT elected me  to be the one to break the news. Or you can wait and see for yourself.....when we dont show....Our club runs as a "whole". And we do NOT change rules or change our minds in mid stream of anything. Good luck Hawg with your championship.....looks like you may be fishing a championship by yourself before its all said and done. But it would be easier to win that way.....


----------



## DOBCAngler

This is going to be something different Terry.  I don't see HVBA pulling out of J-bait.  I think things have begun to snowball a bit.  A "different" type of tournament is coming and it is not replacing J-bait.  I don't speak for HVBA but I believe my opinion is correct on this.  What I don't want to see is the clubs divided against one another.  Hopefully once the smoke clears EVERYONE can contribute something positive to both J-Bait and the other Championship.


----------



## Steve78

DOBCAngler said:


> This is going to be something different Terry.  I don't see HVBA pulling out of J-bait.  I think things have begun to snowball a bit.  A "different" type of tournament is coming and it is not replacing J-bait.  I don't speak for HVBA but I believe my opinion is correct on this.  What I don't want to see is the clubs divided against one another.  Hopefully once the smoke clears EVERYONE can contribute something positive to both J-Bait and the other Championship.



Very well said Matt!!


----------



## LIPS

jtken said:


> ?????? thought you were through???? And SWAT elected me  to be the one to break the news. Or you can wait and see for yourself.....when we dont show....Our club runs as a "whole". And we do NOT change rules or change our minds in mid stream of anything. Good luck Hawg with your championship.....looks like you may be fishing a championship by yourself before its all said and done. But it would be easier to win that way.....



JBA "I" T  "I"= Invitation  I imagine after pulling out of a tournament like this it would be hard to get another invite.  I hope you guys have somebody to put the time in for your tournament that Terry does.


----------



## MerkyWaters

HAWGHUNNA said:


> Did SWAT vote you as Club President?
> 
> I'm awaiting an answer from the President of SWAT!!!



The response was correct. We are holding out from the 2011 JBAIT and the New Club Championship. There were many things that were took into consideration from SWAT members that had us all decide we were not participating in JBAIT or the new Club Championship.


----------



## Muddywater

MerkyWaters said:


> The response was correct. We are holding out from the 2011 JBAIT and the New Club Championship. There were many things that were took into consideration from SWAT members that had us all decide we were not participating in JBAIT or the new Club Championship.



And that was from swats president!


----------



## MerkyWaters

LIPS said:


> I hope you guys have somebody to put the time in for your tournament that Terry does.



It is comments like this that made our decision. This comment once read implies that we (SWAT) thinks that Terry does not, but that is wrong. I know alot of time is put in and appreciated it last year from all the clubs and their members.

 is this thread for the "New John Boat Club Championship for 2011" or JBAIT?


----------



## berryboys

HAWGHUNNA said:


> One more thing, just to let you guys in on something.
> 
> I spoke personally (Face To Face) with the Presidents of The Southern Jonboat Anglers, and The Cold Water Bass Club on Saturday. Both presidents said that the #1 post in this thread was worded incorrectly, that neither club has ever or will ever pull out of the J-BAIT. These clubs will be recognized as contenders for the Club Cup Championship.
> 
> I have not spoken directly to the President of The High Voltage Bass Anglers, to get an answer from him as to whether the HVBA has defiantly pulled out of the J-BAIT or not.
> 
> 
> 
> Did SWAT vote you as Club President?
> 
> I'm awaiting an answer from the President of SWAT!!!



KHARMA BABY!!!!!!


----------



## jerad

These are all the fisherman on this tournament trail.


----------



## jerad

There are some nice folks it seems then there are some that like to keep things shaken up...   Sorry if I missed anyone


----------



## LIPS

MerkyWaters said:


> It is comments like this that made our decision. This comment once read implies that we (SWAT) thinks that Terry does not, but that is wrong. I know alot of time is put in and appreciated it last year from all the clubs and their members.
> 
> is this thread for the "New John Boat Club Championship for 2011" or JBAIT?



I am just saying.  There are clubs that want to fish this event but do not get the invites.  I think that SWAT respectfully pulled out of the event.. Not trying to be a jerk about any of this but I think people are hard on HH and do not consider all his efforts to make a good event out of this.

Good luck to you guys this year.


----------



## jerad

Shane B. said:


> Bring your boat your partner and some   $$ and this trail will show you what a sho nuff  feels like!



Shane B. If it wasnt so far I would like to fish out that way. I have donated before and sure I will donate again. Thanks for the invite


----------



## Steve78

If any of the other clubs are interested, send a PM to Smitty or myself letting us know and get ur reps up for the planning committee meeting.


----------



## Fishinagain

Hey guys back in the day when lwb started it was all for fun,after readin this thread it seems to me a few have lost that feelin. I say call a truce and all you leaders work this out. I still fish for fun win or lose and after all there can only be one champiom and one championship so please put it together and lets all have fun. HH ive always supported and always will THANKS FOR THE TIME AND YEARS YOU HAVE PUT INTO THIS SPORT.


----------



## dsims07

Well said!!! i couldn't have put it any better!!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Thanks guys, I truly appreciate the  support that everyone continues to show towards the J-BAIT.


----------



## jerad

HAWGHUNNA said:


> Thanks guys, I truly appreciate the  support that everyone continues to show towards the J-BAIT.


  Im not sure everyone continues to show support towards the J bait. Not after all these comments.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

jerad said:


> Im not sure everyone continues to show support towards the J bait. Not after all these comments.



jerad,

I did not say, that everyone supports the J-BAIT ..... it is obvious that some guys may not.

I'm personally thanking the guys that don't mind standing up, and showing that they do and will support the J-BAIT .... Georgia's Jonboat State Championship.

I guess that we will find out, come October ..... who really supports the event.


----------



## Shane B.

*Your Fans!*

Tell me HH, How does one come across such a consistent fan base? I mean they are there rain sleet or snow, now that takes commitment!No matter what you post they are there, kind of like nats on a hot summer day! Makes you want totil they cant type anymore! 





HAWGHUNNA said:


> jerad,
> 
> I did not say, that everyone supports the J-BAIT ..... it is obvious that some guys may not.
> 
> I'm personally thanking the guys that don't mind standing up, and showing that they do and will support the J-BAIT .... Georgia's Jonboat State Championship.
> 
> I guess that we will find out, come October ..... who really supports the event.


----------



## Shane B.

jerad said:


> Im not sure everyone continues to show support towards the J bait. Not after all these comments.


It doesn't matter if they do or don't ! The show WILL GO ON!


----------



## jerad

HAWGHUNNA said:


> jerad,
> 
> I did not say, that everyone supports the J-BAIT ..... it is obvious that some guys may not.
> 
> I'm personally thanking the guys that don't mind standing up, and showing that they do and will support the J-BAIT .... Georgia's Jonboat State Championship.
> 
> I guess that we will find out, come October ..... who really supports the event.


 Post #61 says everyone! Thats what I was referring to.  I wish you all the luck.  Remember. That PM I sent you. About the tree and the leaves. I really believe that. Good luck


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

HAWGHUNNA said:


> Thanks guys, I truly appreciate the  support that everyone continues to show towards the J-BAIT.





jerad said:


> Post #61 says everyone! Thats what I was referring to.  I wish you all the luck.  Remember. That PM I sent you. About the tree and the leaves. I really believe that. Good luck



UH-OH ..... That post was sort of mis-worded!!!! SORRY !!!

Post #61 should have said ..... Thanks guys, I truly appreciate the support from everyone that continues to show support towards the J-BAIT. 

I actually value the encouraging words from your P.M jerad, and the tree & leaves theory is very true. 

By the way, was that a jerad original ..... or a quote that you used from someone? Either way, thanks for sharing it. And I know that you truly mean it, when you say good luck.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Shane B. said:


> Tell me HH, How does one come across such a consistent fan base? I mean they are there rain sleet or snow, now that takes commitment!



I'm truly blessed Shane!!! What else could it be?



Shane B. said:


> It doesn't matter if they do or don't ! The show WILL GO ON!



And this is a true statement.


----------



## Steve78

Shane B. said:


> It doesn't matter if they do or don't ! The show WILL GO ON!



I keep reading these posts from you guys over and over it seems like ya'll still think the JBAIT may suffer severely from this...The JBAIT will go on as planned with continued support from most of us...But we have another tournament to really get into now also. When all the planning is set and final I think everyone will like what is on the table.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Steve78 said:


> I keep reading these posts from you guys over and over it seems like ya'll still think the JBAIT may suffer severely from this...The JBAIT will go on as planned with continued support from most of us...But we have another tournament to really get into now also. When all the planning is set and final I think everyone will like what is on the table.



Why do we (Georgia Jonboat Circuit) need 2 club championship tournaments?

Which one will be considered as THE State Championship?

I say the tournament that has been recognized as such, for 7 years!!! The J-BAIT


----------



## DAWGFISH66

Originally Posted by HAWGHUNNA  
Thanks for the support that was given by true friends!!!!

I'm through with this thread.

Now you can speak without me sticking my nose into it.


----------



## Shane B.

*!!!!!!!*

What up GOLDBERG?? 


DAWGFISH66 said:


> Originally Posted by HAWGHUNNA
> Thanks for the support that was given by true friends!!!!
> 
> I'm through with this thread.
> 
> Now you can speak without me sticking my nose into it.


----------



## DAWGFISH66

Not much Shane....just sittin here reading the funnypapers.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

DAWGFISH66 said:


> Originally Posted by HAWGHUNNA
> 
> I'm through with this thread.
> 
> Now you can speak without me sticking my nose into it.



Sorry DAWGFISH66,

I changed my mind ....... AGAIN


----------



## DAWGFISH66

I hereby noninate Hawg to head up this new Jonboat Club Championship.......all in favor, say "I".


----------



## jerad

HAWGHUNNA said:


> UH-OH ..... That post was sort of mis-worded!!!! SORRY !!!
> 
> Post #61 should have said ..... Thanks guys, I truly appreciate the support from everyone that continues to show support towards the J-BAIT.
> 
> I actually value the encouraging words from your P.M jerad, and the tree & leaves theory is very true.
> 
> By the way, was that a jerad original ..... or a quote that you used from someone? Either way, thanks for sharing it. And I know that you truly mean it, when you say good luck.


 YES sir. A Jerad original. I just thought of that at that moment. You can use that anytime HH


----------



## LIPS

DAWGFISH66 said:


> Not much Shane....just sittin here reading the funnypapers.



Dude, are you really Goldberg?  Of cours it looks like you had a few beers since wrestling retirement but I am convinced.

Would you please make an appearance at one of the tournaments. We need the extra publicity.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

DAWGFISH66 said:


> I hereby noninate Hawg to head up this new Jonboat Club Championship.......all in favor, say "I".



At least someone thought enough to at least try to involve ole HH in the new tourney  .... Heck, I would have even tried to bring somethings other than my opinions to the table (if asked) ..... Like Sponsors!!!

Thanks for the nomination DAWGFISH66, but if the LWB Members decide that our club should try to get involved/accept an invitation ..... I will not be in the running for a representative position, much less anything above and beyond that (everybody say thank goodness). In fact, my cup runneth over at this time.

P.S ...... I think that new leadership is one of the things that is being sought after, with this new event anyhow.


----------



## Fishinagain

DAWGFISH66 said:


> I hereby noninate Hawg to head up this new Jonboat Club Championship.......all in favor, say "I".



I 2nd the motion


----------



## Shane B.

fishinagain said:


> i 2nd the motion


10-fo


----------



## Muddywater

HAWGHUNNA said:


> Sorry DAWGFISH66,
> 
> I changed my mind ....... AGAIN


----------



## jerad

How does the money get paid out in this J bait thing. Do you get there money as soon as someone wins or does someone keep the money building up all year then they use it for personel issues that would come up then at the tournament not have the money to pay out and the winners need to wait to collect there winnings? Or is it in a seperate fund in some  bank collecting interest for the big day? Who would handle the cash ,and how has it been delt with in the past.


----------



## Jerk

If someone asked you, "Which is more likely to determine the best teams a state has to offer.......The champion team from each club.....or the top 6 finishers in a single tournament at the end of the year?"......................

What would YOU answer?


----------



## DAWGFISH66

Jerk said:


> If someone asked you, "Which is more likely to determine the best teams a state has to offer.......The champion team from each club.....or the top 6 finishers in a single tournament at the end of the year?"......................
> 
> What would YOU answer?



The top one or two teams from every club.....anyone can get lucky for one tournament....especially if that one tournament is on a lake that they have fished several times that year and many of the other teams have never even seen/fished before.


----------



## Jerk

I personally agree.

I think the top team (s) from each club should represent the state.
One tournament's results don't mean squat.


----------



## LIPS

Jerk said:


> I personally agree.
> 
> I think the top team (s) from each club should represent the state.
> One tournament's results don't mean squat.



good point. I think that there are a handful of guys that win more then one club too.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

jerad said:


> How does the money get paid out in this J bait thing. Do you get there money as soon as someone wins or does someone keep the money building up all year then they use it for personel issues that would come up then at the tournament not have the money to pay out and the winners need to wait to collect there winnings? Or is it in a seperate fund in some  bank collecting interest for the big day? Who would handle the cash ,and how has it been delt with in the past.



jared,

No funds are kept up front by anyone for the J-BAIT, I do however ..... round up (with help from a few of the anglers), and keep up with all of the sponsor donations that are supplied for the J-BAIT. The sponsors and product are announced publicly, so that everyone will know of the prizes that are available.

I think that if everyone took a look at the 2011 Jonboat Bass Anglers Invitational Tournament (J-BAIT) Thread's #1 post, they will be able to determine (according to which of the 3 formats are going to be used that year), that each invited Club and/or Team are responsible to bring their portion of the entry fees (on the morning of the event).  

The winning club each year, is determined by the most combined weight of each club. And the Club Champions, will choose the following year's tournament format.

Here is a link to the thread .... http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=589634


----------



## jerad

HAWGHUNNA said:


> jared,
> 
> No funds are kept up front by anyone for the J-BAIT, I do however ..... round up (with help from a few of the anglers), and keep up with all of the sponsor donations that are supplied for the J-BAIT. The sponsors and product are announced publicly, so that everyone will know of the prizes that are available.
> 
> I think that if everyone took a look at the 2011 Jonboat Bass Anglers Invitational Tournament (J-BAIT) Thread's #1 post, they will be able to determine (according to which of the 3 formats are going to be used that year), that each invited Club and/or Team are responsible to bring their portion of the entry fees (on the morning of the event).
> 
> The winning club each year, is determined by the most combined weight of each club. And the Club Champions, will choose the following year's tournament format.
> 
> Here is a link to the thread .... http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=589634



Hey there HH thanks for that info. Sounds like it is well run. Keep up the fight! I mean keep pressing on HH..


----------



## Steve78

Stay tuned, details coming soon!!!


----------



## M. Smith

*Committee Format*

This is the format for the "Georgia Jon Boat Club Championship" as voted on by the committee"
The Georgia JBC Championship For 2011 will be held Feb 25,2012
This will be a one day event held on Lake Horton.
With five clubs involved at this time, six teams will represent each club With a $600 "CLUB" entry fee.
If additional clubs choose to participate we will drop the team number to five and the entry fee to $500 per club.
Clubs may go down their rosters as far as possible to get their five or six teams.
If an original member of a team should need a substitute for the event they may pick any member of said club for their partner.
Southern Jon Boat Angler rules will apply to this event.
Off limits period for this event is Monday Feb. 20 through Friday Feb. 24 2012.
November 1, 2011 is the deadline for club entry for the tournament.
Winning CLUB will recieve all entry fee money, any other sponsorship money or prizes will be dispensed according to committee decision.
Side pots will also be available for this event.
Any questions please send a P.M.


----------



## Steve78

I really like this format, now we have a fall angler championship and a spring club championship!


----------



## duster1on1

WOW... This is like the daytona 500. I like this format. One day too. I think this would be a good way to start off a new season every year. Is horton the only lake or will there be others added? And if you make the cut for more than one club do you represent both or one?     COOl


----------



## Steve78

duster1on1 said:


> WOW... This is like the daytona 500. I like this format. One day too. I think this would be a good way to start off a new season every year. Is horton the only lake or will there be others added? And if you make the cut for more than one club do you represent both or one?     COOl



Horton is the only lake for 2011, if you make the cut with more then one club, you have to choose which club you will represent. Glad you like it!


----------



## Reminex

This sounds cool, but lets hope Horton has water in it, that time this year I dont think it had enough to launch


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

Congrats on the new format.

You guys will love the team type competition. This is pretty much the same as we do it up here and everybody is fighting to get one of the spots to compete.
We do a two day tournament that is drawn from a hat. Each club picks a lake and adds it to the hat.

Good luck to all that will be fishing it this/next year!!!!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

M. Smith said:


> November 1, 2011 is the deadline for club entry for the tournament.



Before the dead line is up, make it be known .... that Lil' Water Bassin' would like to play.

And yeah, I eat a lil' crow from time to time


----------



## Steve78

HAWGHUNNA said:


> Before the dead line is up, make it be known .... that Lil' Water Bassin' would like to play.
> 
> And yeah, I eat a lil' crow from time to time



Glad ya'll changed ur mind!!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Steve78 said:


> Glad ya'll changed ur mind!!



I'm tha masta mind chanja  , besides .... we couldn't fish against the HVBA guys, if we hadn't


----------



## Steve78

HAWGHUNNA said:


> I'm tha masta mind chanja  , besides .... we couldn't fish against the HVBA guys, if we hadn't



After talking to a few this past weekend, I think you will still get to fish against some of them in Oct


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Steve78 said:


> After talking to a few this past weekend, I think you will still get to fish against some of them in Oct



GROOVY


----------



## bhasty

I think it sucsk that u only can run a ..9.9 for jbait ..and the rules have changed ten times...and that's what I mean on the ...john boat bfl....go by the lake rules..


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

bhasty said:


> I think it sucsk that u only can run a ..9.9 for jbait ..and the rules have changed ten times...and that's what I mean on the ...john boat bfl....go by the lake rules..



Out of the 70 plus anglers that are invited to fish in the J-BAIT. Probably less than 10, own a 25hp outboard. 

Lil' Water Bassin' does allow 25hp limits on our club tournaments @ Juliette. But with the J-BAIT, it's not a club event, so the majority vote by the J-BAIT committee was to use a 9.9hp limit. There is a committee, and everyone on it, had an opportunity to vote.

If you want to compete on Juliette with a 25, come on down to the holly Grove ramp on September 17th, and I'll be running my 9.9 as usual 

P.S .... Not a single rule has ever changed for the J-BAIT!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

bhasty said:


> I think it sucsk that u only can run a ..9.9 for jbait ..and the rules have changed ten times...and that's what I mean on the ...john boat bfl....go by the lake rules..



bhasty, don't be hasty. We will probably return to Juliette for the 2012 J-BAIT. Only (more than likely) it will be one angler per boat, with LAKE RULES - HP LIMIT. All you gotta do is have your team finish in your club's respective top 3 in points


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

bhasty said:


> I think it sucsk that u only can run a ..9.9 for jbait ..and the rules have changed ten times...and that's what I mean on the ...john boat bfl....go by the lake rules..



Think about this for a few minutes, please.

Some of you guys criticize me for changing things, yet some of you are disappointed that the 9.9 rule (which had been in place for a year) was not changed to allow 25 hp. 

I agreed upon running the change by the committee, knowing that I would be at blame ..... either way the vote turned out.

I KNOW .... We are off topic of this thread. But, it was 3 months dead when I found it


----------



## jack butler

herd that the lake may be changed going to prefish and wanted to know


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

I will not be participating in this event. If qualifying LWB Teams want to fish, they are welcome, but I will not participate in an event that could nullify, who the real Club Champions are ..... The JBA!


----------



## Steve78

It is with regret that Coldwater bass club made a club decision not to participate in this upcoming tournament. We will not be able to field a full team due to low turnouts. Good luck to everyone!!


----------

